# Sudden aggression in male guppy



## jaime (Apr 22, 2011)

I just noticed that one of my male guppies has all of a sudden become very aggressive. He's chasing everyone and it seems like maybe he's chasing them away from food. I assume this sudden change in behavior means there's something wrong with him. Anyone know what that might be?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's probably gotten the urge to mate and will continue to chase everything trying to mate with them.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

needs a female


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They will try to mate with everything - normal.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Are the other fish getting stressed? If not then don't worry about it. Having plenty of decor and plants will help to give the other fish somewhere to get away from him.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed! Probably wants to mate.

What size is the tank and what are the tank mates?


----------

